

Show HN: Pop-up JavaScript challenges in your browser - rileyjshaw
http://rileyjshaw.com/challenger/

======
Tankenstein
This is really cool! Nicely done and easy to use, also i'm real happy that it
handles ES6. Might just use this in the future.

